# 30 Cube tank



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

We got a pretty big snow storm here, about 20 inches! I took the time to work on tanks and take some photos. Here is my 30 cube tank


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 30 Cube tanks*

gorgeous! love the shrimp too. I'd love to see more of the fissidens in the foreground though, and I'm not too keen on the wispy plant in the back right. It seems like an after thought to me. But either way its far better than anything I could produce!!

scouter


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just beautiful. Love the frilly plant on the right. It adds something. Fissidens would be pretty under all your anubias as another layer.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks! I actually had more fissidens in there at one time and didnt like it.
The frilly plant is Rotala Vietnam.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice Jeff. How come you didn't use nana petite instead?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Jdinh04 said:


> Looks nice Jeff. How come you didn't use nana petite instead?


That is petite


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I kinda figured it was at first, but the size of the leaves made me think it was regular nana.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

That's a nice healthy looking cube. 

One thing I would consider is breaking up the line of petite by either putting some hardscape in or offsetting some higher or lower. Right now it looks alittle too squared off.


----------

